# Diablo: Blizzard sichert sich Marke für Filme - doch eine Netflix-Serie?



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Diablo: Blizzard sichert sich Marke für Filme - doch eine Netflix-Serie?*

						Blizzard hat sich Diablo als Marke für Filme gesichert, die über Video-on-Demand und das Fernsehen verteilt werden sollen. Das passt zu Gerüchten, dass das Unternehmen möglicherweise zusammen mit Netflix an einer entsprechenden Serie arbeitet. Es wäre aber auch denkbar, dass es sich nur um eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme handelt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Diablo: Blizzard sichert sich Marke für Filme - doch eine Netflix-Serie?*


----------



## Das_DinG (16. März 2019)

*AW: Diablo: Blizzard sichert sich Marke für Filme - doch eine Netflix-Serie?*

Ohjee,

Wenn Netflix sich auch hier einmischt kommt wieder nur ein Schnellschuß raus, der nach der 2. Staffel eingestellt wird...
Vielleicht aber sogar schon nach der 1. Staffel


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2019)

*AW: Diablo: Blizzard sichert sich Marke für Filme - doch eine Netflix-Serie?*

Ich muß mir unbedingt noch "Warcraft" auf Bluray holen.


----------



## Voodoo2 (17. März 2019)

*AW: Diablo: Blizzard sichert sich Marke für Filme - doch eine Netflix-Serie?*



Das_DinG schrieb:


> Ohjee,
> 
> Wenn Netflix sich auch hier einmischt kommt wieder nur ein Schnellschuß raus, der nach der 2. Staffel eingestellt wird...
> Vielleicht aber sogar schon nach der 1. Staffel



Ja Serien gibt es wie Pilze


----------



## Mahoy (17. März 2019)

*AW: Diablo: Blizzard sichert sich Marke für Filme - doch eine Netflix-Serie?*

Wobei man Netflix lassen muss, dass sie 1.) sich auch Serienkonzepte wagen, die bei anderen nicht einmal eine erste Staffel bekommen würden um sich zu beweisen und 2.) inzwischen Heimat für mehrere beliebte Serien geworden sind, die andernorts unverständlicherweise eingestellt wurden.


----------



## Das_DinG (17. März 2019)

*AW: Diablo: Blizzard sichert sich Marke für Filme - doch eine Netflix-Serie?*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wobei man Netflix lassen muss, dass sie 1.) sich auch Serienkonzepte wagen, die bei anderen nicht einmal eine erste Staffel bekommen würden um sich zu beweisen



Und genau deswegen werden diese dann auch wieder so schnell eingestellt.

Ich schaue mir inzwischen gar keine neuen Serien mehr an, da die meisten ohnehin schon schnell eingestellt werden, wäre ja Zeitverschwendung wenn man nicht mal ein passendes Ende zu einer Serie vorgestellt bekommt, wie so oft passiert...


----------



## Mahoy (17. März 2019)

*AW: Diablo: Blizzard sichert sich Marke für Filme - doch eine Netflix-Serie?*



Das_DinG schrieb:


> Ich schaue mir inzwischen gar keine neuen Serien mehr an, da die meisten ohnehin schon schnell eingestellt werden, wäre ja Zeitverschwendung wenn man nicht mal ein passendes Ende zu einer Serie vorgestellt bekommt, wie so oft passiert...



Nur wenn du sie dir nichts anschaust, auch wenn sie dir gefallen könnten, fehlst du in der Statistik, anhand derer entscheiden wird, ob die Serie fortgesetzt wird.

Im Übrigen muss ich sagen, dass ich bisher in noch keine Serie bei Netflix reingeschaut habe, die dann nicht ganz zu recht eingestellt wurde. Bei so einigen Beispielen wie "Iron Fist", "Luke Cage" und "Jessica Jones" etc. habe ich mich eher gefragt, warum da überhaupt noch eine Staffel kommen musste. Da hat man dann wohl allein auf den Marvel-Bonus gesetzt, während sich "Darevil" und "The Punisher" für sich behaupten können.

Etliche Serien sind ohnehin als Miniserie ausgelegt, da ist die Handlung nach der ersten und einzigen Staffel abgeschlossen. Das finde ich auch ganz gut, denn so viel Freizeit, um etliche Serien zu suchten, deren Handlung ohnehin nur künstlich gestreckt wird, habe ich nicht.


----------



## Das_DinG (17. März 2019)

*AW: Diablo: Blizzard sichert sich Marke für Filme - doch eine Netflix-Serie?*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Etliche Serien sind ohnehin als Miniserie ausgelegt, da ist die Handlung nach der ersten und einzigen Staffel abgeschlossen. Das finde ich auch ganz gut, denn so viel Freizeit, um etliche Serien zu suchten, deren Handlung ohnehin nur künstlich gestreckt wird, habe ich nicht.



Nun, damals hatte man Serien auch nicht so akkordartig produziert wie es heute geschieht.

Wenn ein Film oder ne Serie gut ankommt, so will der Zuschauer automatisch mehr davon.

Daß man eine Serie als Mini-Serie produziert, programmiert fast automatisch deren letztendliche Versinkung in der Vergessenheit.

Außerdem finde ich, daß Netflix bei seiner ursprünglichen Aufgabe hätte bleiben sollen, "VIDEOVERLEIH"...anstatt sich in die finanziellen Hintergründe und Rechte-Geschichte von Filme & Serien einzumischen.
Ich meine, als Online-Video-Verleih vermiße ich heute noch Titel wie alle Terminator-Filme. Welcher Videoverleih hat keine Terminator-Filme im Angebot? 
Nur ein Beispiel was an Netflix nicht stimmt...

Letztens habe  ich den Fehler gemacht mir eine neue Sci-Fi-Serie auf Netflix anzusehen, welche dann nach der ersten Staffel komplett abgesetzt wurde (natürlich ohne Auflösung)... genau deshalb gebe ich wenig Zeit auf neues !


----------



## Mahoy (17. März 2019)

*AW: Diablo: Blizzard sichert sich Marke für Filme - doch eine Netflix-Serie?*



Das_DinG schrieb:


> Letztens habe  ich den Fehler gemacht mir eine neue Sci-Fi-Serie auf Netflix anzusehen, welche dann nach der ersten Staffel komplett abgesetzt wurde (natürlich ohne Auflösung)... genau deshalb gebe ich wenig Zeit auf neues !



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Netflix in letzter Zeit eine neue SF-Serie gestartet, geschweige denn eingestellt hat. Welche war das denn?


----------



## Das_DinG (17. März 2019)

*AW: Diablo: Blizzard sichert sich Marke für Filme - doch eine Netflix-Serie?*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Netflix in letzter Zeit eine neue SF-Serie gestartet, geschweige denn eingestellt hat. Welche war das denn?



Ähnlich zu Salvation ist die Geschichte (finde leider den Titel nun nicht)

Hatte die Serie leider zeitgleich mit der Veröffentlichung geguckt, als nach kurzer Zeit später die Meldung kam, daß nichts weiter geht...


----------



## Mahoy (17. März 2019)

*AW: Diablo: Blizzard sichert sich Marke für Filme - doch eine Netflix-Serie?*



Das_DinG schrieb:


> Ähnlich zu Salvation ist die Geschichte (finde leider den Titel nun nicht)
> 
> Hatte die Serie leider zeitgleich mit der Veröffentlichung geguckt, als nach kurzer Zeit später die Meldung kam, daß nichts weiter geht...



Na, wenn du dir nicht einmal den Titel gemerkt hast, kann die ja nicht so gut gewesen sein und wurde womöglich aus gutem Grund abgesetzt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. März 2019)

*AW: Diablo: Blizzard sichert sich Marke für Filme - doch eine Netflix-Serie?*

Na wenn das ein ähnlich "großes" Werk wie der Warcraft-Film wird... dann verpasst man auch nix, wenn das nach einer Season wieder passé sein sollte.

(Im Gegensatz zu Serien wie Damnation, wo mehr als eine Staffel so viel hergegeben hätte...)


----------



## thrustno1 (18. März 2019)

*AW: Diablo: Blizzard sichert sich Marke für Filme - doch eine Netflix-Serie?*

Diablo Serie ? bestimmt von Pixar der ArtStyle würde passen...


----------



## hazelol (18. März 2019)

*AW: Diablo: Blizzard sichert sich Marke für Filme - doch eine Netflix-Serie?*

glücklicherweise hat amazon nachdem netflix the expanse abgegeben hat übernommen, aber ansonsten sieht es mit syfi relativ mau aus. hier und da etwas halbwegs gutes, star trek mal ausgenommen, die aktuelle serie gefällt mir ziemlich gut.

aber um mal aufs eigentlich thema zu schwenken, mir wäre ein warcraft serie ehrlich gesagt lieber als diablo, die lore gibt mmn einfach deutlich mehr her. mag vll daran liegen das ich mit diablo nie wirklich warm geworden bin.


----------



## maijinace (19. März 2019)

*AW: Diablo: Blizzard sichert sich Marke für Filme - doch eine Netflix-Serie?*

das wäre so geil.


----------

